# Rubber catch springs



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with Fisher Homesteader/Western Suburbanite, specifically the three rubber "band" catch spring arrangement? Wondering how flexible they are when temps get cold, and how that impacts performance.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

No first hand experience but, my boss has a Homesteader and loves it. The cold shouldn't effect the rubber springs that much.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

*An update...*

Thought I'd add to this now that I've had a chance to use it a bit. Recent snow dump left us with 12" overnight. First 5 were from freezing rain & ice pellets. Drifted on top of that. By morning it was fairly well set & crusty. Temps dropped to -38C. Tires were kinda square, thump thump, for a while. Didn't notice any problems with the plow on gravel or pavement. No more sluggish than the rest of the rig. Was pretty happy with it. Must admit that the spring arrangement takes some getting used to, appearance wise, but it seems to work well.


----------

